

AOL Is Acquiring Video Ad Platform Adap.tv For $405M - fka
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/07/aol-is-acquiring-video-ad-platform-adap-tv-for-405m/

======
dossy
In 3 years, they'll sell it for $8M.

